# Easy question about mining and profitability.



## Samirba (Jul 25, 2021)

Hello. I will be quick, dont want to waste your time. I'm planning to put rig, buy everything and start mining with 4x RTX 3060 (LHR).

By the profitability miner calculator -> whattomine.com ( not affiliate or anything similar ) they say i should expect 8.50$ pure profit/day for ETH. This is backed with couple of other reputable sites.

If nothing major happen to the market, can i expect earn around 8.50$ every single day in next month ( i'm aware of price fluctuation on daily and monthly basis, and its all fine if profits are chaning for all of miners ) ?
Or it depends, so one day i dont earn anything 0.8$, next day 2.33$, next day 8.56$, next day 1.12$ and so on?

I'm looking for somewhat stable income, and 8.50$ per day is more than enough for me.

Which one is correct?

Calculations are made for Etherium but im interested also in ravencoin, ergo, etherium classic, etc..

As everything i know there are a lot of variables but...

I tried with Google but didnt find my answer.

Thanks to everyone that puts time into answering question.

Bump!


----------



## Hardcore Games (Jul 27, 2021)

Prices are moving wildly right now mostly driven by highly leveraged derivatives which simply fuel the volatility


----------



## Zach_01 (Jul 27, 2021)

Mining profitability fluctuates not only from the coin price fluctuation but from the amount of shares every miner gets, the amount of all transactions, the amount of miners online, and the cost of every transaction fee.
No one can predict the profitability. Every calculator is taking into account only the current facts/values.


----------

